# Apple Movies



## Packerjohn (Mar 27, 2019)

So, Apple is now downloading movies just like Netflix.  Do you care?  We have Netflix but I find most of their movies rather stupid.  Either they are speeding up the film or they are slowing it down.  The only thing that is great on Netflix are the nature films.  So, "hit me" about this.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 28, 2019)

I stream Hulu, Netflix and Amazon Prime..


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 28, 2019)

The truth be known, we cut the cable TV over 15 years ago.  Don't want the shows, don't want the advertising & don't want the noise.  We got Acorn streaming about 5 years ago.  They show British films.  We love some of the show there since they are fairly different from what North America has to offer. Then we got into Netflix.  Outside the great nature films, I don't care for most of the shows.  Seem to be geared for kiddies & teenagagers.  Recently we started watching "Kanopy" which has very good bio shows, etc.  Actually, the truth be known again, we both really enjoy buying our DVDs from Amazon.  We have watched all of the "All in the Family" shows, all of "The Waltons" & rights now are working our way throught "Gunsmoke", "Rifleman", "The Streets of San Francisco", etc.  I find that I don't really enjoy the modern politically correct movies.  You know women in panties/bra with huge cannon guns or chasing crimials on top of trains.


----------

